# Milescraft Sign Crafter



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice video, thanks.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice video, What did sign look like when you finished. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice Job Kosta ;-)


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

I tried it too. The red plastic bushings were a joke.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I have it too and hardly use it. The problem I have with it is what they give you to clamp it to the piece of wood you are carving. Whenever I used it I always had to figure out a way to screw it down.

Definitely not 5 stars, maybe 3?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I have the same gizmo, and have had some good luck with it. You just have to be creative in how you secure it to your work piece.


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Kosta 
Great review you did , very professional . Thanks for taking the time out to put this together .


----------



## Moyer (Jul 25, 2010)

Ravens?! Two stars until I see a Stealer's sign. lol


----------



## GBS (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree - I have this Milescraft gizmo and it does get the job done. But, I have always, always had to screw the setup to an oversize workpiece to get it to stay put. The clamp screws are pretty tiny and they don't do a great job of pinching the workpiece to hold all the letters in place.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

The clamp screws don't hold the rails to the workpiece, the red plastic bushings don't give solid support and if you push the least against them they rub, melt and you'll screw them up, screw up the letter you are cutting and the board you are caving… Guess how I know that? What I did to get a good sign using this product was to set up like the instructions describe, take a pencil and outline the letters, get the junk off my board and carve freehand with my router following the pencil lines that were drawn on the work piece. It's just as easy to print out your lettering (I reverse the artwork using photoshop) on my ink jet printer and use an iron to transfer the image to the wood for carving. It's much quicker, doesn't cost anything and I'm not out what ever the junk jig cost. What would I rate this product? Not much. I also have their router circle cutter and edge guide. This device works much better.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

I see what you are saying about the clamps screws. The sign crafter that I have is the newer model. Apparently they made some changes from the old one cause I didn't have most of these kind of problems when I was using it.


----------

